# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  بلاغة الصور البيانية

## الطالب الإباضي

*بلاغة الصور البيانية* *بلاغة التشبيه*: تنشأ بلاغة التشبيه من انتقاله بك من الشيء نفسه إلى صورة بارعة تتمثَّله، وكلما كان هذا الانتقال بعيدا قليل الحضور بالبال، ممتزجا بالخيال، كان التشبيه أدعى للإعجاب بها؛ فلو قارنَّا مثلا بين قولك: الأَرض كالكرة في الشكل، وأبي الطيب إذ يدعو على نفسه بالبِلى إن هو لم يقف على الأطلال قائلا: بَلِيتُ بِلى الأَطْلاَلِ إِنْ لَمْ أَقِفْ بِهَا           وُقُوفَ شَحِيحٍ ضَاعَ فيِ التُّرْبِ خَاتَمُهْ      فالفرق بين المثالين السالفي الذكر، أن المثال الأول قد أظهر التشابه بينهما جليا، ولم نكن بحاجة إلى براعة أو جهد أدبي للعثور عليه، هذا إضافة إلى خلوها من الخيال، بعكس ما وجدناه في قول المتنبي من براعة انتقاء الصورة المناسبة لصورة تأمُّله وحيرته على الأطلال بصورة هذا الشحيح؛ إذ تبين براعةَ الشاعر على براعة تصيد الصورة المناسبة، وحذقَه في عقد المشابهة بين حالتين ما كان يخطر بالبال تشابههما.
     هذه هي بلاغة التشبيه من حيث جمال صورته، وبعد مرماه، ومقدار خياله، أمَّا بلاغته من حيث الصورةُ اللفظيةُ فأقل التشبيهات مرتبة بلاغيا، ما ذكرت أركانه جميعا (تشبيه مرسل مفصل)، وأجودها ما كان بليغا (تشبيه مؤكد مجمل)؛ ففي هذه الحالة يُدَّعى أن المشبه هو عين المشبه به. لحذف كلٍ من أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه، وهو مما يقرِّب بين طرفي التشبيه.
*بلاغة الاستعارة*: تشترك الاستعارة والتشبيه في تخير اللفظ الذي يرفع الذوق البلاغي من بساطته إلى تجسيد الصورة المبتغى التعبيرُ عنها،كما أن الاستعارة تَسْتَلُّ السامع من التشبيه إلى صورة أجمل. استمع إلى الشريف الرضي يقول في الوداع:
نَـسْرِقُ الدَّمْـعَ فِي الجُيُوبِ حَـيَاءً               وَبِنـََا  مَـا  بِنـََا  مِـنَ  الأَشْـوَاقِ      تأمل كيف صوّر لنا الشاعر إخفاء دمعه في سرعة، ووضعَه في مكان قريب منه دون أن يُشعر الآخرين بحزنه، كي لا يوصم بالضعف بلفظ (نسرق).إضافة إلى هذا أن الاستعارة فضلت على التشبيه البليغ في أنه برغم ادعائه بلوغَ المشبَّه درجةَ المشبَّه به، إلاَّ أنَّ الاستعارة أنكرت المشابهة مُنسيةً إياه.
*بلاغة المجازين المرسل والعقلي:* تظهر بلاغة كل منهما في الإيجازِ، والمهارةِ في تخير العلاقة بين المعنى الأصلي والمعنى المجازي، بحيث يكون المجاز مصوِّرا للمعنى المقصود خير تصوير، فالإيجاز في قولك من المجاز العقلي مثلا: بنى الحاكمُ المدينة، بدلا من قولك: (بنى عمالُ الحاكم المدينة)، أما براعة تخير العلاقة بين المعنيين الأصلي والمجازي، ففي مثل إطلاق العين على الجاسوس بهدف الاهتمام في المعنى بسبب إرسالهم إياهم.
*
*
*
*
*بلاغة الكناية**:* السر في بلاغة الكناية أنها تعطيك في الكثير من الأحايين الحقيقة مقترنة ببرهانها، إضافة إلى أنها تقدِّم المعاني في صور محسوسة، فخذ على سبيل المثال البحتري حين قال في الفتح بن خاقان:
يَغُضُّونَ فَضْلَ اللَّحْظِ مِنْ حَيْثُ مَا بَدَا          لَهُمْ عَنْ مَهِيبٍ فِي الصُّدُورِ مُحَبَّبِ      فتمثلت الكناية في إشارتها إلى حقيقة الإكبار المجردة، من خلال برهانها الحسي (يغضون فضل اللحظ).
كما أنها تمكِّن من أن تشفي الغليل من غير أن يصل المكنى عنه إليك للرد عليك، ويسمى هذا النوع بالتعريض، و مِثال ذلك قول المتنبي مُعرِّضًا بكافور الإخشيدي:
فَلَـوْ كَانَ مَا بِي مِنْ حَبِيبٍ مُقَنَّـعٍ               عَـذَرْتُ وَلَكِنْ مِنْ حَـبِيبٍ مُعَمَّمٍّ رَمَى واتَّقى رَمْيِي وَ مِن دُونِ مَا اتَّقى   هَوًى كَاسِرٌ كَفِّي وَقَوْسِي وأسهمي إذا سَـاءَ فِـعْـلُ المَـرْءِ سَاءَتْ ظُـنُونُـهُ               وَصـَـدَّقَ ما يَـــعْـتَادُهُ مِنْ تَـوَهُّـمٍ فإنه كنى عن كافور الإخشيدي أولا بـ(المعمَّم)، على أنه رجل، فهو يعذر المرأة (المقنَّع)، أي النقاب  عن غدرها ثم رماه بالخوف، لأنه يرمي ويستَتِر خلف غيره، على أن المتنبي لا يجازيه بالمثل، لأنه لا يزال يحمل في قلبه هوى قديما يكسر ما يحاول به النضال؛ فقد نال من الإخشيدي بذكر صفاته دون أن يكون له سبيل للوصول إليه.  
     ومن أوضح ميزات الكناية أيضا، التعبير عن القبيح بما تُسيغه الأسماع، ومثال ذلك قول الله عز وجل:﴿ لامستم النساء﴾ 
*خلاصة القول*      بلاغة التشبيه تكمن في تخير الصورة المناسبة البعيدة عن حضورها في البال إلا عن الأديب، إضافة إلى امتزاجها ببعض الخيال، هذا من خلال جمال التصوير، أما من حيث اللفظ فإن التشبيه البليغ يفضل ما كان من التشبيهات التي تذكر فيها أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه.
 كما تشترك بلاغة الاستعارة مع التشبيه في اختيار اللفظ، وتَفضُلُها من حيث ينسى في الاستعارة أن هناك تشابها، وتتمثل بلاغة المجازين المرسل والعقلي في إيجاز العبارة، والاهتمام بالعلاقة التي تنشأ عن الصورتين؛ إذ يتجسد المعنى المراد من خلال العلاقة الناشئة من العبارة.
     أما السر في بلاغة الكناية فهي أنها تُقدم الحقيقة مرفَقَة بدليلها، ويتمثَّل جمال ذلك أكثر في تقديم الحقيقة المجردة بدليل محسوس، ويظهر ذلك جليا في الكناية عن صفة أو الكناية عن نسبة. كما أنها تشفي الغليل من الخصم دون سبيل له عليك، وهو ما يسمى التعريض، إضافة إلى أنها تكنِّي عن القبيح في صورة أحسن.

----------


## عبد السلام الحميدي المغرب

جزاكم الله خيرا و حفظكم

----------

